# How old is your computer? [POLL]



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

where's the poll??


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

I pick #2, no.......#5......wait........maybe #1!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

It's there now, you're too fast 
Go ahead, vote


----------



## RedDwarf (Nov 18, 2007)

:satan:
*insert poll here <---------

My "newest" computer is my Apple Macbook Laptop- 1 1/2 years old.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Old enough for me to want to throw it out the window..... 

I'm asking Santa for one but he hasn't come to me for years now.....


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

My oldest parts are probably 1-2 years old, however whenever hubby upgrades his computer (Serious WOW Gamer), I get his left over parts! And I don't complain!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I just bought my laptop, have had it for a month and a bit. 

As for our computer downstairs, my brother built it like 2 years ago.

My oldest brother kept one of his really old computers with DOS on it...


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

We have two. Back to back in our computer room. :lol:

Mine is a little less than 2 years old. Jacques' is about 5 years old. But both (now) have Windows XP Pro and are doing great (knock on wood). Actually, mine is Windows Media, but that's really XP. If they don't get Vista straightened out, I'll hold out using it as long as possible!

He doesn't use his for much other than emailing and surfing the net. No games, no videos, nothing like that. So....it's working fine for what he uses it for.


----------



## Me&Ruby (Aug 20, 2007)

We have 4 - two desktops and two laptops. The laptops are actually oldest. The one I'm using now (my OH's) is less than 2 yrs. Mine in my office upstairs is 3ish. We can't imagine using older versions: can't deal with work as well as all these new doggy pics and movies!!


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

I guess you could say we're a computer obsessed family. For the 5 of us who still live at home, we have 4 desktops (all less than 6 months...although the 10 yos is built somewhat with older parts when his older brother updated his) and 2 laptops (about 1.5 years old). My laptop (2 years old) has somehow migrated to my oldest ds's house.

I must say, though, that my 18 yo has built all our desktops.


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

I bought a new laptop in this month....
It HP Pavilion dv6000 black...
Its pretty cool LAPTOP...
If you wanna see, its like this (but this video is not my OWN video, its from another person) :


----------



## jason0618 (Sep 17, 2007)

I didn't read it. I voted based on the computer I'm on now. My newest is less than a year old. Too bad I just hate the laptop.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I have two, they're both just around the 12 month mark... a Dell Desktop and a Toshiba Laptop.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Dude! I got a Dell!

Lucky me, my work ordered me a brand spankin new lap top with all the fun features.. I get to take it home when ever I want and use it for school. I have XP and Office 2007.. Its way different..


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

I got this one in August..


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

DanielleH said:


> I got this one in August..


 
Which one ????


----------



## tcww (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a brand new 17" MacBook Pro, a three-year old iMac, and an eight-year old iMac.


----------

